# how long before you got a nutter coming up to you whilst washing the car



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

well today was a record time for me washing the car,time was 930am and as soon as i put the sponge ( OMG A SPONGE ) dont worry i use grout sponges and 4 buckets...lol 


i had some mad women come up to me ..O THATS THE CLEANEST CAR IN PAISLEY.....o ffs why dont you just f off and away and bother someone else you sad cow......lol then i chucked the bucket of water over her and said no now your the cleanest in Paisley......well thats what i felt like doing..

in reality i just said thanks very much but if i had a garage to work in,then it would be the cleanest.


then she luckily she buggered off..often get the same old nutters..

anyone else get nutters coming up to them.....i dont mind and enjoy chattimg with people but they always seem to choose the worst moment.. to bother you.:wave:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Paisley eh, I might have known!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

at least it not Glasgow


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

robtech said:


> well today was a record time for me washing the car,time was 930am


Erm, 9.30am on a Sunday morning, the church bells have yet to start their
ringing and you're that wound up? I thought detailing was meant to be, ermmm,
therapeutic...

Get some ONR and chill-out man... 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

that could have been a wee subliminal one for you to shag her


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Erm, 9.30am on a Sunday morning, the church bells have yet to start their
> ringing and you're that wound up? I thought detailing was meant to be, ermmm,
> therapeutic...
> 
> ...


930am....what is that to early


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Paisley eh, I might have known!


it's the only car in paisley :lol:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

The next door neighbour earlier today...."Washing it again''

What I wanted to say "Obviously yes, as I like to keep my car clean, not like yours which is one year old and looks like a neglected pile of crap....Now if you don't mind I've a car to clean" 

What I actually said "Yes, keeps me out of trouble"


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Had some total stranger come up to me on Friday as I was just finishing washing the car. Said he saw it from the bottom of the street and wanted to know what I used to keep it that clean. Think I melted his mind when I told him, lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

started 8am finished by 2pm :lol: tree sap is an ar*e the c30 d2 got loads of it after marshaling at oulton (druids if anyone knows)


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I usually get the local druggie/alky stood outside the shop in the morning when I pop in for a paper before going to work come up with some comment on how it looks clean, blah, blah, blah...

....nice enough guy, but I still make a point of hurrying in to get the paper incase he feels the need to nick it !


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

One of my neighbours has a lodger, and it's him, who, as soon as I bring the bucket out, he's there. He's a nice bloke to be fair, but everytime I clean the car, he's there. 

Other neighbour came out with the normal sarcastic comment the other week, "oooh, you'll wash the paint off that"

"Well, looks like I already have, it's down to bare metal already innit, car was black last week, and now it's silver" FFS


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

neilos said:


> One of my neighbours has a lodger, and it's him, who, as soon as I bring the bucket out, he's there. He's a nice bloke to be fair, but everytime I clean the car, he's there.
> 
> Other neighbour came out with the normal sarcastic comment the other week, *"oooh, you'll wash the paint off that"*
> 
> "Well, looks like I already have, it's down to bare metal already innit, car was black last week, and now it's silver" FFS


:lol: Don't you just love it when people come out with that.....so original - NOT


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I live in such a quiet place, not many people actually walk past :tumbleweed:

My main critics are my cats, they just walk past look at me, then just sit down & detail their fur, job done


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> I live in such a quiet place, not many people actually walk past :tumbleweed:
> 
> My main critics are my cats, they just walk past look at me, then just sit down & detail their fur, job done


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yep out there at 7.30 this morning, as usual the old boy that lives next door comes out always says cleaning it again, it doesn't even have chance to get dirty lol, he's a nice old boy tho which is why I don't mind helping him as he's always catching the bumpers on his car and I repair and paint them for him, but always end up feeling compeld to give it a bit of a detail for him.

But bout half nine the usual suspects walk past on the way to the shop, and say the same thing everytime ie I'll bring mine round in ten minutes, normally just politely laugh, but really mean wash your own fecking car oh no you don't know how to and any tips or help I could give them would be completely wasted on them lol....


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

ipod and headphones in means f... off


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Jarw101 said:


> ipod and headphones in means f... off


+1 same here, cool sounds + detailing = bliss


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

Often its my old man. I always pop round theres to wash mine more space. "washing it again, you only did it last weekend!" normal comment.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't see any problem with what she said, I'd be pretty chuffed with that to be honest. :s


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

i get it all the time, "cleanest car in bolton that", "are you bloody cleaning that thing again" "youve missed abit"

all from my parents, and next door neighbour.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

I get the odd comment but then they sit on the wall outside my house and start the Spanish Inquisition, "what does that do".that smells nice, haven`t you already washed it, why are you polishing again etc etc etc mind you I do get the old girls saying that it looks like it`s come straight out of a showroom (is that an insult?), they obviously are`nt looking at the rust everywhere:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol maybe there looking at you geoff 

dont tell mandy i said that :lol: *hides*


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

My studio is next to a garage, when I'm doing a weekend detail for someone I'm usually starting the wash by the time they get of work (1600) always I get the same reaction from those guys that this is utterly pointless and I'm wasting my time, I've started listening to my ipod when I'm washing the car so now I just don't reply. 

Then there is this kid (born in 94) who always needs to Drive stupidly fast by so dust gets everywhere, one time he Stopped by for a chat by doing a full 180 handbrake turn shooting small rocks all over my car he actually damaged my car with this stupid S***. I lost it, told him to grow the F up and stop bothering me while I'm working. Luckily I was working on my own car and not a customers!

That same day I was chatting with a mate and he came home and drove by faster than usual, pulls the handbrake to try and park the car that way and he hit his step fathers Dodge Ram and ruined his car, well that's karma for you!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Jarw101 said:


> ipod and headphones in means f... off


lol then they tap you on the shoulder,thats what happens to me all the time and my first reaction can often be violent..lol tend to have one headphone in one out.


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

wish i had a pound for every time ive heard " youll wash the paint off that " id be a very rich man by now


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:lol: I think the newest addition to the soon-to-be launched DW clothing range, might be right up your street for some of you posting on this thread :thumb:

(Preview coming later today or tomorrow of that one ).


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

You should have just smiled and said, Yes it keeps me out of prison, last time I was cleaning the car I murdered some random passer by for just passing comment. Hang on love, I am getting a twitch again........come here......


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

About 10 seconds every time. My retired neighbour...

I got the feeling he sits near the window all day and when I stick my head out he grabs a coat and jumps outside... EVERY FREAKING TIME


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I get the usually "you can wash mine next" or "you will make it rain now" or "get the polish to do it for £5 and save the hassle, thats what I do"

I did however manage to make some jehovah witness people vanish buy saying the devil is in the detail and how I love to use demon shine and that if they wanted to leave me a load of watchtower leaflets they are great for polishing metal with some autosol. They didnt last long....

Old people are my fav tho, they stand and watch for ages. One old boy always stops on his way to get a paper at the weekend, and tells me how shiny the car looks, and then how he cant clean his as much as he would like. He was blown away with the brake de ironiser and snowfoam though. I dont actually mind tho as he is always genuinely interested in what im doing which is nice.


----------



## rovex (Apr 17, 2011)

I dont detail my car at home for all these reasons. I do it at my parents house, its safer. Had a car keyed once just after i detailed it, the kids watched me do it and waited for me to finish.

Judging by the state of my neighbourhoods cars i dont think any of them realise you can put water on a car than hasn't just fallen out of a cloud. There are some real messes around here.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cliox4 said:


> i get it all the time, "cleanest car in bolton that", "are you bloody cleaning that thing again" "youve missed abit"
> 
> all from my parents, and next door neighbour.


They haven't seen mine then haha :detailer:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

i was watched by an old couple while waxing the whole car.By the expression on their faces you'd have thought I'd been the first person to learn how to make fire. OR it could just have been they were knackered and wanted a rest.As for all the rest of the sarcastic comments its all water of a waxed bonnet so to speak


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

The usual i get is, "You will wash that thing away".... My reponse is. "Ohhhh i wondered where the pannels where disappering to"


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

My case is different because the nutter is washing his car again lol


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I wash my car semi-naked (not so much in the winter).

As I'm a right hairy bugger I don't seem to get many people stopping to talk to me.


----------



## BPH (Sep 3, 2009)

I just ignore them. They get bored after the second time of being ignored. I only humour the immediate neighbour, and only because I want to poke my tail pipe in her.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

BPH said:


> I just ignore them. They get bored after the second time of being ignored. I only humour the immediate neighbour, and only because I want to poke my tail pipe in her.


take her to brown town!


----------



## BPH (Sep 3, 2009)

TubbyTwo said:


> take her to brown town!


How frightfully disgusting. Will some moderator please ban this pervert?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm sure he was referring to a picturesque little village near Ipswich called Brown Town rather that inferring that you should slam her up the council


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

No, no I did mean slam her up the council.

Would be before of after giving her a serious detail from top to bottom tho.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Almost had a fight break out once when I was working on a guy's car in the parking area at his block of flats. The owner was called down by the resident's association to explain why someone i.e. me was using a power source that is paid for by the whole block (unbeknown to me I hasten to add. He just told me to use that socket as the generator would be frowned on!). What ensued was a major argument whilst I stood by motionless in shock. This brought a large crowd across. Whilst many were joining the argument and tempers were fraying, others were asking me for quotes to do their cars as they were so impressed with what I was doing! 

I finished his car, packed the van and got out of there ASAP! So after that I am much more tolerant of the usual 'you can do mine next' and similar comments we doubtless all get.
:thumb:


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Im glad you warned me............we have a show at Drum Castle on the 31st.....and will need a quiet spot to get the old ONR working.......dont tell her where we are please *


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

i usually get asked to do my mum/neighbours/grandparents/cousins car afterwards the giggles on thier face as i snow foam there car then spray it down. they leave delighted with a semi clean car


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

So a lady compliments you on having a very clean car, an old nutter?...no just being neighboroughly and friendly...you (we) are the nutters spending endless hours and money keeping a pile of metal clean.


----------



## Noodler (Apr 30, 2011)

Me and my neighbour are as bad as each other so we are double trouble.


----------

